# [email protected] purely cat food ingredients change.



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Just a heads up to anyone who feeds pets at home purely dry food. They've changed the ingredients. They've also stopped selling the purely more meat. Hope hobbs has a second to cast an expert eye over the ingredients.

Damn annoyed lol, I fed the purely more meat and am not wondering what to feed.

Took a photo of the ingredients list because there's no way I'll remember it lol.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Any idea why they stopped doing the 70% one. Does it give any indication whatsoever on the packet as to how much meat is in their overall and what is the new one called? Still purely?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah i also noticed this as i feed the 70% one too.

They were selling the old 70% boxes off at a fiver each so i bought 4!!

The food is now in bags and has much less meat content which i am upset about!! 70% down to 26% is really quite shocking! If i remember right they have also increased the price too! 

I will be feeding the rest of what i have here then going back to RC kitten36.

The economic climate seems to be affecting everyone!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

It is going to be higher than 26%. That only refers to the fresh chicken content but the food also contains chicken meal. To some extent that is better news as paradoxically having a fresh chicken product as the first item in an ingredient list is not good news as ingredients are weighed before they are dehydrated, extruded and processed. So, chicken meat will be reduced to not a lot in the process. chicken meal on the other hand is already dehydrated. 

Now we just need to find out how much overall is in their (chicken meal + fresh chicken). If the packet doesn't say than I will phone [email protected] HQ tomorrow to find out. They are now all gone and only customer service people who don't know a lot about products are left. 

Such a shame they are now discontinuing the 70% one, unless this turns out to be a 65% one lol but going by the ingredients it reads a bit like a meaty muesli......


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Nope, there's no indication as to what percentage it is, I looked for that as the old boxes used to have the percentage on. I picked up about 6 more meat boxes for £3 each, which will last a while. They're also £6.99 now instead of £5.99. They still have the boxes of the kitten food though, which claim 80% meat.

I did speak to one of the workers in [email protected] who insisted 'it won't be much different' lol. But were it still a decent amout of meat, you'd imagine they'd want it advertised, wouldn't you?

That said, meat meal is the first listed ingredient.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I will phone them tomorrow and see whether someone can tell me more. Right, off to amend the A-Z now.....


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

interesting!!!!


well ive taken the bull by the hornes and phoned customer services. Naturally they cant answer such a simple question straight away and will be ringing me tomorrow apparently!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha, I had the same reply as I phoned after 5. Apparently the people who would/might know are in the office 9-5.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 25, 2010)

I just replied on the other thread about this... all my cats love the 70% so I'll be watching this thread and see what the ingredient difference is.
If they've changed the kibble too much i'll probably switch to Orijen. I can only get Orijen online though which is a pain in the bum


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

might have to go pah now and see if they have any of the 70% boxes left.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i hate that they`re doing this!!! i went in a few weeks ago to get twix some food and noticed that they reduced them all, think i`ve got about 6-8 months worth as i bought all the boxes of 70% meat they had left when i went in, at least it gives me a long time to find another food for him just really irritating as this food was good and convenient


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

FGS looks like Im going to [email protected] today & hopefully stock up they'd better not go off it  morrisons have'nt had the Hi-Life chicken in for ages well since they put the price down to £1.99 typical


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> FGS looks like Im going to [email protected] today & hopefully stock up they'd better not go off it  morrisons have'nt had the Hi-Life chicken in for ages well since they put the price down to £1.99 typical


i noticed too that morrisons haven`t had the hi-life pouches in since that pet week, only the individual ones. dunno what`s going on right now


----------



## LiamPearce (Sep 30, 2010)

This is very annoying. I used to feed my cats purely and they loved it, since changed brands as I moved away from the pets at home near me. However I now live in Tunbridge Wells and tomorrow a new pets at home is opening so was going to head there and see if they still had purely.

It seemed to be really popular, why change it?!? 

Might go check it out anyway and see what the 'new' purely is like.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am still waiting on the call back from the people in the know at Pets at Home re their new meat content. 

Perhaps it will be in between the 40% that was and the 70% that also goes. They have made meat meal the first ingredient and not real meat, which could drive up the actual meat content of their food. 

Will let you know when I know or BBM will let you know when she knows.


Welcome to the pf btw LiamPearce!


----------



## LiamPearce (Sep 30, 2010)

Wonderful. Thanks for taking the time to check out the detials. I was so excited about the new Pet @ Home near me until I read this thread and saw online that it was all sold out.

Also, thanks for the welcome. I've been reading through your cat food thread. Really helpful info!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks hobbs 

just seems silly that they`ve changed it, why fix something that`s not broke


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I know, very silly indeed. Especially since the customer service people haven't been briefed yet. They think only the packaging has changed, and nothing else.

Still waiting from the call-back from the buyer...... in the meantime, ....


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hmmmm my friend who works there said there`s definitely a change in ingredients and not just the packaging. apparently they`re now all roughly the same meat content but that`s as far as she knows as of yet


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

It's 40% just been in and thought I'd check while I'm there


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

In the new Purely packets?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

My local [email protected] just put out loads of the "old" 70% boxes so i bought another 4!! they are £3 now.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> In the new Purely packets?


Yep deffo new stuff


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Sqp guy said:


> It's 40% just been in and thought I'd check while I'm there


When I asked nobody seemed to know. All they could say was they didn't think there'd be much difference.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> When I asked nobody seemed to know. All they could say was they didn't think there'd be much difference.


Says it on back of packet too! Can't see why they don't know?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Didn't you look Lyceum? Perhaps you need glasses or are working off different packets? Box or bag, that is the question.....

Still waiting on call-back from [email protected], have phoned a few times now and no-one seems to know; so am still waiting for the mythical buyer to speak or for them to be briefed. Perhaps BBM has had more luck.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Went in today to see if they had any of the 70% stuff going cheap for my mums cats. Of course they didn't. All the new stuff is out now (the bags right?) and no mention of the percentage on the front of the packaging like there was previously. Had a brief scan of the back of the pack and noticed something being 26%. :confused1:


----------



## Hendricks (Sep 12, 2010)

Nooooooo! :scared:

I've just changed my kitten onto the 70% stuff from the stuff she was fed after weaning. Back to the drawing board.....


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Hendricks said:


> Nooooooo! :scared:
> 
> I've just changed my kitten onto the 70% stuff from the stuff she was fed after weaning. Back to the drawing board.....


The kitten boxes are still available.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

The kitten boxes are only 50% though?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Didn't you look Lyceum? Perhaps you need glasses or are working off different packets? Box or bag, that is the question.....
> 
> Still waiting on call-back from [email protected], have phoned a few times now and no-one seems to know; so am still waiting for the mythical buyer to speak or for them to be briefed. Perhaps BBM has had more luck.


Yeah, I studied the bag for a while lol. Only meat percentage I saw was the 26% of fresh chicken in the ingredients. But then this is me, I could have missed it lol.

Annoying though, back to the drawing board for those of us who fed the 70% stuff. A little nervous TBH, since the wrong dry food can cause Bodie to over groom. So always a bit nervous when changing his dry food. I know I have a few month to decide since I got about 6 boxes lol, but still, not looking forward to changing his food.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am getting confused about all the different Purely foods there are and what is available online and what is only had in store. According to the website, the old kitten one is 40% overall meat content but I thought there was another one that was 80%?

Let's see whether [email protected] HQ are going to confirm that the new Purely is going to be 40%. I wouldn't be surprised to see, and to some degree logic dictates it, that the overall meat content is now a bit higher. As I said before the meat meal is now the first ingredient, while the real meat content has remained the same, so logically I believe it should contain more meat. But the protein level has remained the same. So wtf knows......

By the time you have finished your stash of boxes they may have re-introduced the high meat content one, who knows


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

How odd that they sell different products online and instore. When I popped in this eve, the kitten purely, in a box, definitely was 50%. Still nobody knows WHY they have changed it?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> I am getting confused about all the different Purely foods there are and what is available online and what is only had in store. According to the website, the old kitten one is 40% overall meat content but I thought there was another one that was 80%?
> 
> Let's see whether [email protected] HQ are going to confirm that the new Purely is going to be 40%. I wouldn't be surprised to see, and to some degree logic dictates it, that the overall meat content is now a bit higher. As I said before the meat meal is now the first ingredient, while the real meat content has remained the same, so logically I believe it should contain more meat. But the protein level has remained the same. So wtf knows......
> 
> By the time you have finished your stash of boxes they may have re-introduced the high meat content one, who knows


For some reason they never put the higher meat content ones online.

They had the chicken adult with 40% meat, the salmon adult with 30% mean, and the more meat with 70%.

They also have two kitten ones, with with 80% and one with 40%. There seems to be no change in these, they were on the usual shelf and there was plenty of stock. So I don't think they're making any changes to the kitten types.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Let's see whether [email protected] HQ are going to confirm that the new Purely is going to be 40%. I wouldn't be surprised to see, and to some degree logic dictates it, that the overall meat content is now a bit higher. As I said before the meat meal is now the first ingredient, while the real meat content has remained the same, so logically I believe it should contain more meat. But the protein level has remained the same.


It's 40% I have checked the new packaging it's on the back of the pack it's on the left hand side where there are a load of bullet points pointing out the benefits. Honest


----------



## Hendricks (Sep 12, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> The kitten boxes are still available.


 Trust me to get it wrong....I'd put her onto the adult food as she had a small taste, loved it and I can't quite fathom why (in general) kitten food should be more expensive ...I still have a fairly good supply of the 70% so will keep her on it just now. Who knows, it might be back in a week or two!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

The meat content is ~ *40%* ~ in the new bags. £6.99 for a 2kg bag

TBH, I would have expected it to be higher because they changed the ingredients around. Makes you wonder.......But hey.

There are still quite a fex boxes of the 70% one available in the Pets at home in Godalming and Woking, £3 for 1.5kg boxes.


----------



## Daisyandchlo (Feb 27, 2010)

Just curious. Does anybody know what is meant by 'in the brown conponent' when refering to the amount of fresh chicken?


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Possibly in the brown kibble?


----------



## Daisyandchlo (Feb 27, 2010)

Sqp guy said:


> Possibly in the brown kibble?


Oh I see. I've never bought their dry food, so had no idea the biscuits were different colours. Thanks


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

thank god i bought all the 70% meat out of the swansea branch then lol looks like i`ve got a few months to find a different food for twix. saying that he`s not fussy he`ll eat anything so long as it`s not wet


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Daisyandchlo said:


> Oh I see. I've never bought their dry food, so had no idea the biscuits were different colours. Thanks


Just a theory


----------

